# Another tree-related death-Detroit, MI-04/04



## topnotchtree (Apr 15, 2004)

*Another tree-related death*

In our weekly safety meeting we discuss accidents and other things. I guess it was reported on the news that a man was decapitated earlier this week in the Detroit area. He was supposedly cutting a tree and it barber-chaired on him. The spit limb knocked his head off. I just searched the news and could not find any articles on it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 15, 2004)

Something about that will show up somewhere if thats legit.


----------



## UNBforester (Apr 18, 2004)

Talked to my Detroit city buddy yesterday and he gave me some info on this one. He said the guy was taking the top of the tree out and it came back on him or barberchaired. The guy tried to "slash cut" the top out of the tree except he decided to cut up and away from himself. Most likely the top came back directly towards his neck. 
Not too hard to figure out what he did wrong.

Dave


----------

